# Mac2Sell pour estimation de prix avant échange diPad.



## SHABBOTIL (25 Juin 2011)

Que pensez-vous des estimations faites des matériels APPLE sur le site Mac2Sell?
Dois-je prendre en considération les prix donnés quand je veux m'acheter un matériel en occasion? Surtout en ce qui concerne l'iPad 1 et 2 car je voudrais faire un échange,contre un iPad 1 ou 2 et, avant de passer à l'acte, je veux estimer le matériel du vendeur pour pouvoir par la suite lui proposer un échange équitable.

Parcequ'il y a ceux qui exagèrent leurs prix après que j'ai été jeté un coup d'oeil sur le site.

Allez-y faire un tour,et après,dites-moi ce que vous en pensez.

J'attends vos réponses, s'il vous plait, avant de faire l'échange.


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2011)

Pense-tu être au meilleur endroit possible pour poster ce message ?!...
Tu devrais un peu mieux regarder...


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2011)

_Comme on parle d&#8217;iPad, je pense que la rubrique iPad pourrait convenir non ?_


----------



## SHABBOTIL (25 Juin 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Pense-tu être au meilleur endroit possible pour poster ce message ?!...
> Tu devrais un peu mieux regarder...



Bonjour à tous!
Vous me demander si je suis au meilleur endroit pour poster ce message,et votre lien me dirige ver la page des forums.
Et je retrouve mon message dans le forun IPAD.
Alors,dites-moi si je suis au bon endroit ou pas,que de m'envoyer à tel ou tel endroit par un lien,ça aurait été plus facile,s'il vous plait,merci.


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2011)

SHABBOTIL a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Vous me demander si je suis au meilleur endroit pour poster ce message,et votre lien me dirige ver la page des forums.
> Et je retrouve mon message dans le forun IPAD.
> Alors,dites-moi si je suis au bon endroit ou pas,que de m'envoyer à tel  ou tel endroit par un lien,ça aurait été plus facile,s'il vous  plait,merci.



1- Tu as posté ton message originellement dans le bar...
2- Sur la page d'index du forum, tu as toutes les sections indiquées...
3- Le modérateur du bar a redirigé ton fil dans la bonne rubrique...
4- Tu veux vraiment un n°4 ou tu commences à voir que tu as été fortement impoli et impatient avec les 3 premiers n° que je viens d'énumérer ?!...
Il te faut tout, tout de suite sans effort de ta part, tel le petit oisillon que l'on vient gaver dans son nid ?!...
J'ai été aimable avec toi en t'épargnant des réflexions bien moins agréables de la part des soûlots du bar et tu viens te plaindre... 

ÉDIT : n°4- soigne ton orthographe...


----------



## SHABBOTIL (26 Juin 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> 1- Tu as posté ton message originellement dans le bar...
> 2- Sur la page d'index du forum, tu as toutes les sections indiquées...
> 3- Le modérateur du bar a redirigé ton fil dans la bonne rubrique...
> 4- Tu veux vraiment un n°4 ou tu commences à voir que tu as été fortement impoli et impatient avec les 3 premiers n° que je viens d'énumérer ?!...
> ...


Bonjour à tous!
Je n'ai été impoli avec personne,j'ai juste dit,qu'il fallait juste me dire ou poster mon message.
Car le titre de mon sujet concerne un site,et non l'IPAD directement,et c'est pour cela que je l'ai fait dan le bar.
Et en ce qui concerne mon orthographe ,je n'ai rien à me reprocher,comparer à certains messages postés sur ce site.
Cordialement votre.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2011)

Jépatoutsuivi mébon 

Pour revenir à la question posée, je trouve que Mac2Sell surestime la cote des machines.
Je vois ce site comme un maximum quasiment non atteignable 

Par ailleurs, il y a moyen de faire le tour sur d'autres site (leboncoin, ebay) pour regarder le prix des iPad 1/2 d'occasion.


----------



## SHABBOTIL (26 Juin 2011)

Sur-estime ou sous-estime?
Car j'ai contacter certains vendeurs sur les sites que vous aviez cités dans votre message,pour leur dire que je trouvais leurs prix très au dessus de l'estimation donnée sur Mac2Sell.
Et ils m'ont rétorqué que ce n'était pas valable vu l'état de leurs machines.
Et moi,je voulais savoir où je pourrais me renseigner et me fier à une estimation correcte.
Car pour ce genre de service,je ne connais que Mac2Sell.
S'il vous plait,merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2011)

SHABBOTIL a dit:


> *Sur-estime.*


Je confirme : sur estime.

Dit autrement, je trouve la valeur indiquée par M2S trop élevée : perso je n'achèterai pas au tarif M2S quand je compare au refurb, par exemple).


----------



## SHABBOTIL (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
D'accord!
Un exemple,j'ai vu sur un site d'annonce,on vend un IPAD 1 Wifi+3G de 16Go à 400&#8364;,et sur M2S,il est à 340&#8364;.
Il y a quant même 60&#8364; d'écart entre le prix du vendeur et l'estimation du site,ce qui n'est non négligeable.
Et si je le fait savoir au vendeur,en lui disant d'aller sur le site pour évaluer sa machine,il me dira que cette estimation n'a aucune valeur,alors que moi ça m'aurait arrangé qu'il me le vende au prix de M2S.
Et c'est valable pour tout les autres matériels MAC.
Car moi,j'ai une TV LCD LED,que je veux échangé contre un IPAD,j'ai contacté plusieurs vendeurs,et après avoir évaluer leur machine sur M2S,je les ai envoyé dessus pour qu'ils en fassent autant,pour leur montré que l'échange que je leur proposais était équitable.
Et eux,ils ne voulaient rien savoir,ils disaient que les prix du site ne reflétaient pas la réalité du marché.
Alors,c'est pour cela que je suis venu demander ici,si je pouvais faire confiance à ces évaluations.
Alors que vous Sly,vous me dites que c'est "sur-estimé",dans ce cas,les vendeurs de matériels APPLE,devraient revoir leurs prix à la baisse.


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2011)

SHABBOTIL a dit:


> Car le titre de mon sujet concerne un site,et non l'IPAD directement,et c'est pour cela que je l'ai fait dan le bar.


C'est sûr...


> *La terrasse :*
> Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... *et pas forcément du Mac !*


Vu que le site dont tu parles ne concerne que le Mac...



SHABBOTIL a dit:


> Et en ce qui concerne mon orthographe ,je n'ai rien à me reprocher,comparer à certains messages postés sur ce site.
> Cordialement votre.


Il y a toujours pire, ailleurs...


Sinon, les prix indiqués sur M2S ne sont qu'une indication pour savoir (à peu près) ce que vaut une machine...
Une base, quoi&#8230;


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juin 2011)

SHABBOTIL a dit:


> Alors que vous Sly,vous me dites que c'est "sur-estimé",dans ce cas,les vendeurs de matériels APPLE,devraient revoir leurs prix à la baisse


C'est un avis personnel. Ca ne fait pas nécessairement foi 

Après, la vente de matériel d'occasion (comme le neuf d'ailleurs) c'est  une "rencontre" entre un acheteur et un vendeur, avec un accord sur un prix. Tant qu'il n'y pas d'accord, il n'y a pas de vente. Sachant que le vendeur veut en tirer un prix maximal alors que l'acheteur veut sortir le strict minimum.


----------



## daffyb (27 Juin 2011)

Le juste prix, c'est le prix qu'un acheteur est capable de mettre pour acheter un bien. C'est pas plus compliqué que ça. Quant à un échange, le plus simple n'est-il pas de vendre ta télé et d'acheter un iPad avec l'agent reçu ??
Je ne comprendrais jamais ces principes d'échange, à moins que tu n'arrives à me convaincre !


----------



## Lefenmac (27 Juin 2011)

J'ai du mal à comprendre ce que tu veux?????? Trouver injuste que ça ne soit pas l'acheteur qui fixe le prix auquel il veut acheter un bien? Ben moi je me dis ça à chaque fois que je passe devant une Ferrari ou une villa à Juan Les Pins. Le mec vend il fixe son prix c'est tout..... Sa voiture est super équipée, super entretenue, sa villa a une vue exceptionnelle sur la mer, .... ce qui justifie une cote au dessus de l'argus.... Mais à eux aussi tu pourras leur écrire plus tard.

Si tu n'es pas d'accord avec ce modèle économique libre à toi, le parti du facteur cherche des adhérents mais sinon tu devrais jeter un oeil ici http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNRVyoDuqrg


----------



## SHABBOTIL (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!
Je vois  que ce post,prend une autre tournure,et certaines incompréhensions à ce sujet.
Moi,je cherche à que ça soit un échange équitable entre le vendeur et l'acheteur.
Et que je demandais si pour que ça le soit,il fallait prendre en compte les estimations de M2S.
Il y a des vendeurs qui sur-estime leur machines,et des acheteurs qui eux les sous-estime.
Et je pense que ce genre de site,c'est pour évaluer les tendances du marché de l'occasion,sans qu'il n'y est trop d'excès,et après,c'est aux vendeurs et aux acheteurs de se mettre d'accord,et de trouver une bonne entente,afin de se mettre sur la même longueur d'onde.
Et dans tous les domaines,c'est la même chose.
Ce que vous dites Lefenmac,au sujet d'une villa ou d'une voiture,c'est pareil,même là aussi,le prix est discutable.
Quant vous regardez certaines émissions de télé,sur ces deux derniers domaines,et que le vendeur,fixe un prix,l'agent immobilier lui dit qu'il est au dessus du prix du marché,et il faut qu'il revoit son prix à la baisse.
Mais bon,fermons cette parenthèse,pour revenir au sujet pour lequel j'ai posté,a savoir si il faut se fier aux prix affiché à ce genre de site.
Bonne après-midid.


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2011)

SHABBOTIL a dit:


> *
> Mais bon,fermons cette parenthèse,pour revenir au sujet pour lequel j'ai posté,a savoir si il faut se fier aux prix affiché à ce genre de site.
> *


Réponses postées plus haut...



Sly54 a dit:


> Pour revenir à la question posée, je trouve que Mac2Sell surestime la cote des machines.
> Je vois ce site comme un maximum quasiment non atteignable






Sly54 a dit:


> Je confirme : sur estime.
> 
> Dit autrement, je trouve la valeur indiquée par M2S trop élevée : perso je n'achèterai pas au tarif M2S quand je compare au refurb, par exemple).





tirhum a dit:


> Sinon, les prix indiqués sur M2S ne sont qu'une indication pour savoir (à peu près) ce que vaut une machine...
> Une base, quoi&#8230;


----------



## Lefenmac (27 Juin 2011)

Oui mais et la réponse à sa question alors? Est-ce que M2S surestime les prix ou pas??










............. ok ok je sors pas besoin de me pousser dans le dos!!!


----------



## daffyb (27 Juin 2011)

ça dépend 
Je me répète 
Le bon prix est celui où l'acheteur et le vendeur sont tombé d'accord.


> Votre machine est un
> iMac 20 pouces Intel Core Duo 2,00 GHz 2048 / 250 Go / superdrive
> Sa Cote Mac2Sell est de : 420 &#8364; TTC


C'est le tarif Mac2Sell de ma machine. Si quelqu'un me l'achète à ce prix, je la vends tout de suite !!!
Donc, pour cette machine, je considère que c'est trop cher.


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2011)

Et si quelqu'un a envie de l'acheter à 450 roros, hein ?!...


----------



## SHABBOTIL (28 Juin 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> ça dépend
> Je me répète
> Le bon prix est celui où l'acheteur et le vendeur sont tombé d'accord.
> 
> ...


Bonjour à toutes et à tous!
Si vous trouvez que votre machine est trop cher,par rapport à l'estimation de M2S,ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde.
Car beaucoup de vendeurs trouvent injuste ces estimations,et disent que ça ne correspondent pas à la vraie valeur de leur machines,et préfèrent trouver un acheteur qui le leurs achèteront au prix qu'ils se sont fixés.
Ce qui dit à un prix plus élevé que l'estimation.
Mais bon,je pense que je trouverais un,qui sera compréhensif,et avec qui je tomberais d'accord,quitte à attendre plusieurs semaines.
Comme dit le proverbe,"Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre".
Voilà,je pense clôturer ce post,je n'ai plus rien à ajouter,le temps fera le reste.
Merci à vous tous pour votre aide,et vos conseils.
Cordialement votre!


----------



## akamatzuken (28 Juin 2011)

J'apporte ma modeste pierre à l'édifice.
Je scrute actuellement les annonces imac sur les sites d'occasion pour me faire un poste stockage musique et vidéo.
Et bien y en as qui ne perdent pas le nord et vendent des machines de 2007 ( Exemple imac 20" core 2 duo) seulement 200 euro moins chere qu'un imac 2011 21".

Donc daffyb avec tes 420 euro tu serais largement en dessous du prix des annonces. Donc je me fierais plus à la cote mac2sell que la moyenne du prix de l'offre parce que beaucoup on l'air déconnecté de la réalité.

Concernant le prix des ipad là aussi certains abusent , c'est ce qui ma fait abandonner la piste de l'achat d'occasion pour attendre un peu, économiser et m'offrir un neuf.

Parce que ceux qui vendent un ipad 1 16g wifi+3G à 400 euro d'occase alors qu'il est dispo à la fnac pour 359 euro en neuf..... tu leur fait remarqué il t'envoyent bouler parce que eux l'on payé plus de 600 euro y a 1 ans et demi.... quel argument.....


----------



## Ealdu (28 Juin 2011)

J'arrive après la bataille, mais juste un petit mot:
La bon prix est celui ou acheteur et vendeur tombe d'accord, MdS sert juste d'indicateur, mais je constate en ce moment un peu n'importe quoi au niveau des prix.
Soit les acheteurs prennent du neuf (garantie, sécurité....) soit il baisse le prix très bas et si le vendeur a vraiment besoin d'argent l'affaire se fait et ces prix bas deviennent la référence. J'ai voulu vendre un ipad1 à la sorti du 2 et je n'ai eu que des arnaques au prix que je demandais qui était la cote MdS justement et que je trouvais correcte, alors que pour mon iPhone 3GS la vente c'est faite a la régulière, sans soucis et au prix que j'avais fixé.
Et comme en informatique les ordinateurs deviennent très très très vite obsolète .....
Finalement j'ai préféré gardé mon iPad1 que de le voir partir à un prix dérisoire et mes gamins en sont ravis!
MdS est une bonne base et au moins a le mérite d'exister.
Maintenant, pour un échange c'est toi qui voit surtout si tu souhaite vraiment un iPad a la place de ta TV et que tu trouves quelqun pour cet échange, alors va y, fonce! Tu ne te feras pas avoir puisque tu seras heureux!

Ceci dit bon échange!


----------



## daffyb (28 Juin 2011)

moi, j'aurais bien voulu connaitre l'intérêt d'un échange à la place d'une vente...


----------



## SHABBOTIL (28 Juin 2011)

Re à toutes et à tous!
Merci pour votre conseil Ealdu,je vois qu'il y a ceux qui partagent mon avis,concernant M2S.
Moi aussi,j'ai eu des propositions dérisoires quand je vendais mon IMAC 24" Intel Core 2 Duo Alu,acheté en Décembre 2008.J'ai eu des propositions de 500&#8364;,alors que sur M2S,il était estimé à 780&#8364;,vous imaginez la perte.Mais heureusement,j'ai trouvé un acheteur qui me l'a pris au prix que je l'ai fixé.Et finalement,je le lui ai vendu à 750&#8364;,car il m'a rendu service,en allant chercher l'IMAC 24" Blanc (d'occasion) que je voulais acheter chez un particulier.
Et pour répondre à Daffyb,me demandant quel intérêt d'un échange à la place d'une vente:
C'est que je me suis acheté un TV LCD LED 3D de 102cm,et en cadeau,on m'a offert une petite TV LCD LED.
Comme je ne pense pas m'en servir,j'ai décidé de l'échanger au cas ou ça pourrait intéresser quelqu'un.
Et si j'ai choisi de le faire contre un Ipad,c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de personnes qui proposent de l'échanger contre d'autres matériels informatique.
Et je me suis dit pourquoi pas leur proposer un échange avec ma TV.
Pour résumer tout ça,j'ai choisi l'Ipad,tout simplement,pour le très peu d'utilisation que je ferais avec.
Lire des vidéos,mes mails,surfer sur internet,tout ça quand je suis dans le train en partant en vacances,et dans ma chambre d'hôtel sur mon lieu de vacances.
Et une fois,chez moi,je ne pense pas m'en servir,car j'ai mon IMAC. 
Car connaissant le prix de ma petite télé neuve,c'est pour cela que je vous demandais si il fallait que je me fie aux estimations de M2S,concernant l'Ipad.
A vrai dire,pour moi,ces estimations,je les trouve correctes,mais après,allez le faire avaler à un vendeur d'Ipad,là,c'est autres choses,surtout,si l'estiamation est bien en dessous du prix qu'il s'est fixé.
Voilà quoi!


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Juin 2011)

Si quelqu'un a sous la main une boite d'aspirines.... D'avance merci


----------



## daffyb (29 Juin 2011)

Le problème est de :
1 - trouver un vendeur d'iPad qui veut bien le céder au prix que tu veux.
2 - ton vendeur doit avoir aussi besoin d'une télé au prix que tu veux.
3 - tout ça avec remise en mains propres...

C'est pour ça que le coup de l'échange, est de mon point de vue, une hérésie.
Il te faut remplir trop de conditions. Il va falloir le trouver le guss qui veut une télé, qui ne veut plus de son iPad et qui soit d'accord avec tes conditions tarifaires et que vous puissier procéder à l'échange sans avoir à se taper 5 heures de bagnole.

C'est pour ça qu'on a inventé l'argent, parce que le troc a ses limites...


----------



## SHABBOTIL (30 Juin 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Le problème est de :
> 1 - trouver un vendeur d'iPad qui veut bien le céder au prix que tu veux.
> 2 - ton vendeur doit avoir aussi besoin d'une télé au prix que tu veux.
> 3 - tout ça avec remise en mains propres...
> ...


*Bonsoir à toutes et à tous!
Avant de répondre à Daffyb,j'aurais bien voulu savoir ce que "Lefenmac" avait répondu aux aspirines que je lui proposais.
Et que Gwen,aurait pu effacer son message (celui à Lefenmac) le précédent,car aucun intérêt avec le post.
Sinon,revenons à nos moutons.
Tout ce que vous dites Daffyb,j'en suis conscient,mais là n'était pas le but de mon post,juste savoir si il fallait tout simplement se fier aux estimations de M2S.
Car j'ai épluché beaucoup d'annonces où des vendeurs voulaient échanger leurs Ipads.
Aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraître,il y en a ceux qui veulent les échanger contre un smartphone,ou un autre objet.
Et qu'ils attendent qu'on leur fasse des propositions pour les étudier,et par la suite,si ça les intéresse,de conclure.
Alors,vous voyez,ma quête n'a rien d'anormale.
Et ne vous en faites pas,je ne recherche que dans mon département,je n'irais pas à des milliers de kilomètres pour ça.*


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2011)

SHABBOTIL a dit:


> *
> Avant de répondre à Daffyb,j'aurais bien voulu savoir ce que "Lefenmac" avait répondu aux aspirines que je lui proposais.
> Et que Gwen,aurait pu effacer son message (celui à Lefenmac) le précédent,car aucun intérêt avec le post.*


Encore un qui veut modérer...


----------



## SHABBOTIL (30 Juin 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Encore un qui veut modérer...


Non,pas du tout!Mais bon...
Voici une annonce que je viens de trouver sur un site d'annonce (ne sachant pas si j'ai le droit de le citer,alors,je ne le fait pas),concernant un échange,et vous verrez par vous même,qu'elle dépasse l'inimaginable,comparer à ma requête.

Bonjour,
Je cherche à échanger les 3 coffrets de Goldorak (neufs, sous blister) contre un Ipad...
Suivant le modèle, il est possible bien évidemment de compléter suivant sa valeur.
Pour info, les 3 coffrets se négocient généralement au dessus de 300.
Merci de vos propositions.
Daniel


----------



## Lefenmac (30 Juin 2011)

Mais il n'arrêtera donc jamais heeeeeeeelp vla qu'il nous parle des coffrets Goldorak maintenant.....

Je sens que je vais l'inviter à souper un mercredi soir.....


----------



## SHABBOTIL (30 Juin 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Mais il n'arrêtera donc jamais heeeeeeeelp vla qu'il nous parle des coffrets Goldorak maintenant.....
> 
> Je sens que je vais l'inviter à souper un mercredi soir.....



Je pense qu'il faudrait que vous lisez bien les messages avant d'y répondre,car si vous regardez bien,je parle d'une annonce que j'ai trouvé sur internet concernant un échange,et non pas de ce que je veux,juste pour vous montrez,que ma requête n'a rien d'anormale.
Merci.


----------

